# Transfer Canadian drivers license



## /dev/null (Aug 25, 2011)

Does anyone know if a G2 can be transferred to a full UAE drivers license?

Here is a link to the procedure:
Convert a foreign driving license to drive in Dubai


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

/dev/null said:


> Does anyone know if a G2 can be transferred to a full UAE drivers license?
> 
> Here is a link to the procedure:
> Convert a foreign driving license to drive in Dubai


I transferred my Quebec license in French without any problems but it was a full license. Is there anything written on the G2 license in the sense that you are still learning or that license is not a full license?

If not, I would say go for it....and follow the procedures as for a full license....


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

/dev/null said:


> Does anyone know if a G2 can be transferred to a full UAE drivers license?
> 
> Here is a link to the procedure:
> Convert a foreign driving license to drive in Dubai


My son wasn't able to transfer his. To get a UAE license, have to get the Canadian consulate in Dubai to issue a letter stating that it is a full license without restrictions, and they won't do that for a G2. That was about a year ago, but you could try the consulate again in case it has changed


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

nola said:


> My son wasn't able to transfer his. To get a UAE license, have to get the Canadian consulate in Dubai to issue a letter stating that it is a full license without restrictions, and they won't do that for a G2. That was about a year ago, but you could try the consulate again in case it has changed


This still holds true...


----------



## /dev/null (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you everyone. My wife is going to book her full G road-test before we leave.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Funny enough is the fact is that i REQUIRE eye glasses to drive. My license was translated to Arabic..and when I got the license here there was no indication that I needed glasses....

Amazing....

Even if you wife fails the test 1st time (better not really practice with her), try to get the G at all costs. You will be saving time and money


----------



## /dev/null (Aug 25, 2011)

UPDATE: My wife didn't have time to get her full license in Canada  

In regards to the process I took: The gentleman I spoke with at the Canadian consulate insisted that a translation to Arabic was not required in the Dubai emirate (he was right). He also endorsed me for a full motorcycle license knowing that I only had an Ontario limited speed motorcycle license (mopeds and low-end scooters up to 50cc). 

Since they were flexible on the motorcycle limitations I think I will try with my wife's license once she arrives. I will update you all on this ASAP.

Also FYI I tried going in with a scanned copy of my passport and they would not accept it. My birth certificate did work.

Everything went smooth at the RTA to get it transferred. I went to a very small RTA inside the Union Co-op on Al Wasl Road near Safa Park. It's hidden above a grocery store. There was literally no line up and they are open from 9am to 9pm whereas other RTA licensing buildings were only open until 2:30pm and I understand them to have large line-ups.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

/dev/null said:


> UPDATE: My wife didn't have time to get her full license in Canada
> 
> In regards to the process I took: The gentleman I spoke with at the Canadian consulate insisted that a translation to Arabic was not required in the Dubai emirate (he was right). He also endorsed me for a full motorcycle license knowing that I only had an Ontario limited speed motorcycle license (mopeds and low-end scooters up to 50cc).
> 
> ...


When did you go there? Was it recently because it was closed last time we sent someone there from work.


----------



## /dev/null (Aug 25, 2011)

I went Wednesday at around 4pm.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Interesting, must have been our bad luck. At least I know now so we don't send people off to different far off places unnecessarily. Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> Interesting, must have been our bad luck. At least I know now so we don't send people off to different far off places unnecessarily. Thank you.


That particular one closes during prayer for about 30 minutes I think, so maybe that was when you happened to go


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Good point and a point I shall make to anyone we send there in the future. Thanks so much.


----------



## IGGY_Bella (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh please do give us an update on your wife's G2, as I am in this same boat. 
Or, if you remember the name of the helpful gentleman at the consulate....? That could be helpful as well... 

Thanks!


----------

